# Sunrooms and Habitable Space



## Lawrence (Feb 21, 2020)

Per R301.2.1.1.1 there are 5 categories of sunrooms.  I through III are defined as noninhabitable space, and are unconditioned.  My understanding of R303.9 is that in order to be habitable, a space must at least be heated.  

Habitable space is of course defined as 1) in a dwelling and 2) for living, sleeping, eating or cooking.  

Sunroom categories IV and V seem confusing.  

Category IV is thermally isolated, enclosed walls, conditioned, but is *noninhabitable*. 

Category V is all of the above, open to main structure, and is *habitable*.  

Let's say I enclose a porch, add a mini-split, put some nice wicker furniture in there, this apparently authoritative reference is showing this as a Category IV (page 12) https://portal.ct.gov/-/media/DAS/O...s-to-the-2015-IRC_-2-Slide-Handouts.pdf?la=en

Is an enclosed porch "habitable"?  Can I eat, or live out there?  Or does being thermally isolated from the dwelling unit make it "nonhabitable" ?


----------



## steveray (Feb 21, 2020)

[RB] HABITABLE SPACE. A space in a building for living,
sleeping, eating or cooking. Bathrooms, toilet rooms,
closets, halls, storage or utility spaces and similar areas are
not considered habitable spaces.


----------



## ICE (Feb 21, 2020)

Lawrence said:


> Is an enclosed porch "habitable"?  Can I eat, or live out there?  Or does being thermally isolated from the dwelling unit make it "nonhabitable" ?



The determining factor is not whether the code would call it habitable .....You can eat or live just about anywhere.  If you want a "take it to the bank" decision...follow the code as far as it will take you and you have a IV sunroom.  You can eat, live or sleep there but habitation is not allowed.

Pay attention to EERO code.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 21, 2020)

Lawrence said:


> Per R301.2.1.1.1 there are 5 categories of sunrooms.  I through III are defined as noninhabitable space, and are unconditioned.  My understanding of R303.9 is that in order to be habitable, a space must at least be heated.
> 
> Habitable space is of course defined as 1) in a dwelling and 2) for living, sleeping, eating or cooking.
> 
> ...



In what way are you concerned about inhabitating it?


----------

